# Microsoft Silverlight



## paulfrottawa (May 12, 2009)

OpenSource Implementation of Silverlight

`cd /usr/ports/multimedia/moonlight/ && make install clean`


__________________________________________________

Since I have never heard of silverlight until today. I thought this would be a useful post.


----------



## CmdLnKid (Jul 25, 2009)

You know until today I had not known there even was a port for that. Also I still don't get what kind of usefulness it brings to the table. I always end up blocking it from installing on my windows boxes.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 25, 2009)

I rarely see Silverlight on the web now. It's mostly Flash.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 25, 2009)

I never install SilverLight on my Windows pc....


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 26, 2009)

The only time you will see Silverlight is on Microsoft related sites or their partners. Almost everyone else uses Flash and, with HTML 5 introducing the video and audio tags, there will be even less need for either.


----------



## copypaiste (Oct 26, 2009)

I've installed moonlight-1.0.1_4, and the following text shows up in aboutlugins page (firefox-3.5.3,1)

```
Silverlight Plug-In

    File name: libmoonloader.so
    1.0.30401.0

MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes 	Enabled
application/x-silverlight 	Novell Moonlight 	scr 	Yes
```

But I still can't get silverlight objects running. I.e. here : http://www.jibtv.com. It shows 'Install m$ Silverlight' button. x(

I'm running FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p4.

Any advices will be much appreciated :beer


----------



## tiko (Dec 7, 2009)

Anyone that might have a Netflix subscription will find this useful, all of their streaming movies use Silverlight.  I for one appreciate this port as nothing beats having 10,000 movies available for $8 bucks a month.


----------



## cmc4bsd (Dec 11, 2009)

I get the same thing. I've installed Moonlight on FreeBSD 8.0.

aboutlugins on firefox shows:

Silverlight Plug-In

    File name: libmoonloader.so
    1.0.30401.0

as enabled. But when I go to a sight like jibtv above I
just see a label that says

Install
Microsoft Silverlight

This doesn't seem to be much good .
Is there something I need to do to enable moonlight
to play on these sites?

Thanks for any advice,

Chris Conn
Austin, TX


----------



## Caliante (Nov 14, 2010)

I am poking around with this also. Aside from the fact that it installs a ton of packages (this can't be right, can it?) it doesn't yet work.

It installs so many packages that the forum says:


> The text that you have entered is too long (55824 characters). Please shorten it to 10000 characters long.


----------



## Caliante (Nov 14, 2010)

After a quite impressive installation of packages (tons of them) as well as a port upgrade to the latest versions of these packages, I remain with two errors:


```
-snip- 

Making install in sdk
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/moonlight/work/moonlight-2.2/sdk'
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/moonlight/work/moonlight-2.2/sdk'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c -m 644 buildversion /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/buildversion
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/mscorlib.dll /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/mscorlib.dll
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/mscorlib.dll.mdb /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/mscorlib.dll.mdb
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/System.dll /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/System.dll
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/System.dll.mdb /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/System.dll.mdb
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/System.Core.dll /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/System.Core.dll
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/System.Core.dll.mdb /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/System.Core.dll.mdb
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/System.Net.dll /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/System.Net.dll
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/System.Net.dll.mdb /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/System.Net.dll.mdb
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/System.Runtime.Serialization.dll /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/System.Runtime.Serialization.dll.mdb /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/System.Runtime.Serialization.dll.mdb
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/System.ServiceModel.dll /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/System.ServiceModel.dll
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/System.ServiceModel.dll.mdb /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/System.ServiceModel.dll.mdb
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/System.ServiceModel.Web.dll /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/System.ServiceModel.Web.dll
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/System.ServiceModel.Web.dll.mdb /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/System.ServiceModel.Web.dll.mdb
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/System.Windows.dll /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/System.Windows.dll
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/System.Windows.dll.mdb /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/System.Windows.dll.mdb
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/System.Windows.Browser.dll /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/System.Windows.Browser.dll
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/System.Windows.Browser.dll.mdb /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/System.Windows.Browser.dll.mdb
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/System.Xml.dll /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/System.Xml.dll
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/System.Xml.dll.mdb /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/System.Xml.dll.mdb
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../scripts/smcs /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/smcs
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/smcs.exe /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/smcs.exe
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/smcs.exe.mdb /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/smcs.exe.mdb
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/Mono.CompilerServices.SymbolWriter.dll /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/Mono.CompilerServices.SymbolWriter.dll
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/Mono.CompilerServices.SymbolWriter.dll.mdb /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/Mono.CompilerServices.SymbolWriter.dll.mdb
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../tools/respack/respack.exe /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/respack.exe
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../tools/respack/respack.exe.mdb /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0/respack.exe.mdb
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/System.Windows.Controls.dll /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0-
redist/System.Windows.Controls.dll
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/System.Windows.Controls.dll.mdb /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0-
redist/System.Windows.Controls.dll.mdb
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/System.Windows.Controls.Data.dll /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0-
redist/System.Windows.Controls.Data.dll
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/System.Windows.Controls.Data.dll.mdb /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0-
redist/System.Windows.Controls.Data.dll.mdb
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/System.Xml.Linq.dll /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0-redist/System.Xml.Linq.dll
/usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel -c ../class/lib/2.1/System.Xml.Linq.dll.mdb /usr/local/lib/moonlight/2.0-redist/System.Xml.Linq.dll.mdb
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/moonlight/work/moonlight-2.2/sdk'
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/moonlight/work/moonlight-2.2/sdk'
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/moonlight/work/moonlight-2.2'
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/moonlight/work/moonlight-2.2'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `install-data-am'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/moonlight/work/moonlight-2.2'
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/moonlight/work/moonlight-2.2'

[b]ERROR: The "libmoonplugin-ff3bridge.so" in WEBPLUGINS_FILES is either a typo or no longer exists. Please make a bug report to [email]mono@FreeBSD.org[/email] (maintainer).[/b]

===>   Compressing manual pages for moonlight-2.2_2
===>   Registering installation for moonlight-2.2_2
===>  Cleaning for moonlight-2.2_2
--->  Cleaning out obsolete shared libraries
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 795 packages found (-0 +1) . done]
```

I will inform the maintainer per the above.

And secondly, after going to:

http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/download.aspx

To add the Firefox plugin I get:


```
Novell moonlight could not be installed because it is not compatible with your Firefox build type (FreeBSD_x86-gcc3)"
```


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 15, 2010)

Note that Microsoft confirmed it has had a "change of direction" with regard to Silverlight and will now focus on using Silverlight for mobile/phones instead of the desktop. Silverlight was not even brought up at the PDC conference they held a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Caliante (Nov 15, 2010)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> Note that Microsoft confirmed it has had a "change of direction" with regard to Silverlight and will now focus on using Silverlight for mobile/phones instead of the desktop. Silverlight was not even brought up at the PDC conference they held a couple weeks ago.



The thing is, for my work I have to watch clips with interviews and stuff. Half the web does this in Flash, half does it in Silverlight. Flash I have working under FreeBSD, Silverlight I have not. If I want to completely ditch XP for FreeBSD (which I really want) I will have to find a way to view these 50% of the video clips that I currently can't view.


----------



## Caliante (Nov 30, 2010)

I informed the developer twice, but no response


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 30, 2010)

Caliante said:
			
		

> Half the web does this in Flash, half does it in Silverlight.


Actually, about 95% do it in Flash. Silverlight is a minor player.

With Microsoft moving away from Silverlight on the desktop, I don't know how that will affect the maintainer's interest in this. Especially with the probability of HTML5's video element progressing rapidly over the coming months.


> If I want to completely ditch XP for FreeBSD (which I really want) I will have to find a way to view these 50% of the video clips that I currently can't view.


What I do is have a cheap notebook that has Windows on it. I don't have Flash installed so, if I need to view something, I just turn that on. I'm a web dev so that's my only real need for Windows, for testing in IE (the worst browser on the planet!). 

As far as Silverlight goes, I don't know anyone who develops with it or uses it for anything.


----------



## richardpl (Nov 30, 2010)

I can watch HTML5 and flash videos with mplayer. Never tried Silverlight.


----------



## Caliante (Dec 27, 2010)

Hmmm.

After a patch that has been made available this error is now gone:


```
ERROR: The "libmoonplugin-ff3bridge.so" in WEBPLUGINS_FILES is either a typo or no longer exists. Please make a bug report to mono@FreeBSD.org (maintainer).
```

However, installing the plugin itself in Firefox still isn't possible because of the mentioned second problem:


```
Novell moonlight could not be installed because it is not compatible with your Firefox build type (FreeBSD_x86-gcc3)
```

Now, if I look in:


```
About:plugins
```

The moonlight plugin is not shown, however, when I look in Tools/Add- ons/Plugins it is listed.

So I thought this is perhaps some error with the Firefox-profile, so I thought I'd try to install the plugin from within a fresh profile (since I have no clue how to delete the plugin that is listed from this profile).

However: how on earth do you invoke the firefox profilemanager in FreeBSD? Firefox -profilemanager does nothing, and


```
/usr/local/bin/firefox3 is not a directory
```

so where is the Firefox executable hidden, would anybody know this?

Thank you :e


----------



## fanbass (Apr 6, 2011)

> richardpl
> I can watch HTML5 and flash videos with mplayer. Never tried Silverlight.


how to play the video stream from mplayer?
Example: http://itv.1tv.ru/


----------



## ikbendeman (Aug 28, 2014)

Netflix actually has an HTML5 player, but, at least on my Windows installation (I've never gotten Netflix to work on FreeBSD, nor Fallout: New Vegas with WINE, though I have heard people have and would love to... I think maybe WINE still works better on x86... I run amd64 and so far anyways, nothing really seems to work under WINE, but at the same time, it's proper installation and usage seems a bit complicated for something I really don't need but maybe that's just me. I've heard Crossover has a beta for FreeBSD but have never been able to find where to download it), Netflix requires me to install Silverlight. I'm about to reboot and see if moonlight will, in fact, allow me to use Netflix in FreeBSD 10.0 (I know this is an old post). Has anyone else gotten Netflix to work under Free/Dragon/Open/NetBSD?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 28, 2014)

Well, there's this: https://plus.google.com/+JoshSabboth/posts/4ucmUsRyWWQ

Except Chromium version 37 won't work for many of us at the moment.


----------



## protocelt (Aug 29, 2014)

ikbendeman said:
			
		

> [...]
> Has anyone else gotten Netflix to work under Free/Dragon/Open/NetBSD?



The emulators/pipelight port should allow you to use Netflix under FreeBSD. I can't personally vouch for it as I haven't used it, but from what I've read, it does work.



			
				drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> [...]
> Except Chromium version 37 won't work for many of us at the moment.



For what it's worth, the current www/chromium port seems to work well for me so far except for a bug in the window handling when resizing or moving the browser window around under x11/kde4. Mildly annoying but not a show stopper.


----------



## ikbendeman (Aug 31, 2014)

Have you personally gotten Netflix to work? I've managed to get silver light enabled but not activex. Activex I'd so old... is it not cross-platform?


----------



## sidetone (Nov 10, 2015)

Here it says Netflix can work work with HTML5 or Silverlight. https://help.netflix.com/en/node/23742?catId=en/133

The problem is, for FreeBSD, it requires Silverlight. It's about controlling their content. Any time a way is publicly found to make it work, they'll most likely change it. The exception is for Chrome, which probably pays them from invasive advertising, to keep it compatible.

I can see part of the reason as to prevent piracy, but that doesn't explain why everything must go through Microsoft.


----------

